# Hand rearing



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Interested to find out what others do for hand rearing marmosets.

ONLY WHEN IT REALLY NEEDS DONE THOUGH..

What feeding do you use,,how often etc..

Do you use glucose etc...

Is baby rice or poridge used..

Thought it would be something different to discuss..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Interested to find out what others do for hand rearing marmosets.
> 
> ONLY WHEN IT REALLY NEEDS DONE THOUGH..
> 
> ...


Quick explanation into why ive asked this...

Got a call from a guy who knew someone who had to remove a youngster and he wanted to know what to do???

He had no idea,,no incubator or anything in ready just incase..

Are there others out there the same..

Only reason he contacted him was he knew he had a baby and wanted to see if he had any baby milk????

Do others prepare for this just in case...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey peter,
When we know that our female is going to give birth soon, we always make sure we have supplies in such as SMA milk powder, droppers for feeding, etc & an incubator ready to plug in & use. Otherwise it would be sod's law that if a baby Marmoset was abandoned & needed hand-rearing, my head would be up my arse & the shops would be out of SMA or I wouldn't be able to find a heat matt, etc. 

I have tried hand-rearing one youngster who was found on the bottom of the enclosure last year, but after a week of 2 hourly feeds, day & night, he/she gave up the fight.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey peter,
> When we know that our female is going to give birth soon, we always make sure we have supplies in such as SMA milk powder, droppers for feeding, etc & an incubator ready to plug in & use. Otherwise it would be sod's law that if a baby Marmoset was abandoned & needed hand-rearing, my head would be up my arse & the shops would be out of SMA or I wouldn't be able to find a heat matt, etc.
> 
> I have tried hand-rearing one youngster who was found on the bottom of the enclosure last year, but after a week of 2 hourly feeds, day & night, he/she gave up the fight.


How do you make up formula?
How many drops per feed?
Do you add glucose to any?


Not being smart Colin just want to discuss and compare.

Think it would be good to compare...

Its something that all keep under their sleave as they dont want rule of thumb to be them..

Ive got records from lots and they do differ but very slightly...

Especially the Geoldies requirements.

And there bowl movements are alot different when young...

We found it strange and were told by a very reliable source it was regular..
When he sent his hand rearing records it became apparent he was correct..

He had the biggest collection in the uk and hand reared hundreds..

Most of them were introduced back in to the troop..

He was full of knoledge and still is...And his wife..

His set up was amazing and i found it a real eye opener....

He had most species of small primates you could think of incuding DWA and A10....

Thats when my luck changed in the primate world mate and wouldnt be where i am today if it wasnt for him...

Hes very private but when i talk to him its for hours on end..

Even after this leangth of time....

He is my monkey man but you are my man for the white puppy(when the other four are a bit settled)

Hope to hear your methods soon mate and keep up the good work...

By the way your going to be really sick as im housing another pair of pygmys soon....
Will send pics(keep working on Clark):bash:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

We have only ever tried to handrear one pair of baby Marmies and were unsuccessful.

We gave honey water as the first feed and then two hours later slightly diluted baby milk. Two hours later we gave full strength baby milk.Icannot remember the brand of milk but it was probably SMA or Aptimil. We fed round the clock every two hours but as mentioned the babies did not survive.

At each of these feeds we gave about half a ml ( ish ). We gave the fluids via a syringe.

Babies were placed in an incubator with a childs soft toy ( teddy ) for them to cling to.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't wait for this thread to develop, I'm really intrigued to hear everyones recommendations and practices. This is something I have not got any experience with but have read a lot and spoke to people about it and hope to learn more from this thread. 

If the guy you talk about on here Peter is the guy you have told me about I am (as you know) very jealous!! 

I am indeed very jealous about your pygmies. I have (fingers crossed) convinced Jon that pygmies would be a good idea and hopefully start looking into sourcing a pair very soon!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> How do you make up formula?
> How many drops per feed?
> Do you add glucose to any?
> 
> ...


When I was hand-rearing our little one, I used SMA baby formula made to the recommended youngest mixing guide, plus a little extra water. I did not add glucose to the formula as to be honest it was something I didnt think of & it was not mentioned in the info in the old print off I got a couple of years ago. I used an eye dropper to feed the baby & I fed roughly 0.5-0.8 mls at a time. 

Talking of bowel movements, I had a hard time getting the baby to pooh when stimulating its back end. It would pee almost every time, but getting it to pooh was hard work.

Oh yes, just let me know when you want a white Chi puppy mate! 

And yes, Im green with envy about your Pygmys! Can't you just slap a stamp on their heads, attach a label to their tails with my adress on & pop them in the post box? :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> When I was hand-rearing our little one, I used SMA baby formula made to the recommended youngest mixing guide, plus a little extra water. I did not add glucose to the formula as to be honest it was something I didnt think of & it was not mentioned in the info in the old print off I got a couple of years ago. I used an eye dropper to feed the baby & I fed roughly 0.5-0.8 mls at a time.
> 
> Talking of bowel movements, I had a hard time getting the baby to pooh when stimulating its back end. It would pee almost every time, but getting it to pooh was hard work.
> 
> ...


Thats what the clucose is for--to help movements..
We give first feed of glucose and add it to most others at first...
This helps...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> Can't wait for this thread to develop, I'm really intrigued to hear everyones recommendations and practices. This is something I have not got any experience with but have read a lot and spoke to people about it and hope to learn more from this thread.
> 
> If the guy you talk about on here Peter is the guy you have told me about I am (as you know) very jealous!!
> 
> I am indeed very jealous about your pygmies. I have (fingers crossed) convinced Jon that pygmies would be a good idea and hopefully start looking into sourcing a pair very soon!!


Thats what i was trying to achieve Matt..
Handrearing by whatever method is in the hands of mother nature..

I always say that when they drop them or throw away..

They know something we dont..

Except in the cases of three..

Its like the old one about geoffroys rearing three..(has been known and have seen it for myself)
But would we risk it????

Its good to exchange ideas about things like this and compare veiws...

Im too old to change though as our methods work for us..

Advise the same for all else...

IF IT AINT BROCKEN THEN DONT FIX IT....:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Thats what i was trying to achieve Matt..
> Handrearing by whatever method is in the hands of mother nature..
> 
> I always say that when they drop them or throw away..
> ...


I agree peter, that good experienced parent primates do not abandon babies for no reason, its because their instinct tells them that it would be a waste of their time & energy trying to rear offspring that will not make it or are sickly. Heart-brealing as it is trying to help these abandoned babies, it is just our human nature to do our utmost to try!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree peter, that good experienced parent primates do not abandon babies for no reason, its because their instinct tells them that it would be a waste of their time & energy trying to rear offspring that will not make it or are sickly. Heart-brealing as it is trying to help these abandoned babies, it is just our human nature to do our utmost to try!


Some times Colin they drop because they are too weak to hang on..

Long birth that took too much out of them...

We always remove and build up strength with a heat and a feed and when they can cling strong to the finger..

Straight back in with them....

9/10 this will work but only if its been weakness in the infant...

They are really inteligant and they know??: victory:


----------

